# Should I get snails?



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Right now the edge of my tank, where the sand bed meets the glass, is always dirty looking. There is a little algae and it just detracts from the look. I was trying to think of a way to fix it, without having to reach into my tank and wipe it all the time.

Are there snails that would keep this clean for me, and/or sift the sand bed? I am not the biggest fan of snails as the first time I got them (by accident) they went nuts in my tank and breed like crazy. But if there are some that wouldn't get out of control and would help with the cleaning, that would be great. Thanks


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some snails breed like crazy(ramhorns, pond snails etc.) and others won't. I know nerite and some sulawesi snails will definitely each algae off the glass and wherever it exist in your tank.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmm..what else do you have in the tank?...cuz you can go with ottos or amanos too


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

even with snails, you'll still likely need to clean where the tank meets the sand, i just use my metal scraper and go right into the substrate a bit, only way i've been able to get rid of it


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I would go with nerite snails


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I find my snails are good workers. Nerite and ramshorns... If you don't over feed there is no problem with population explosions. Some people hate them. I think they are great. They make snacks for my dwarf puffers too. They also help me raise my fry. Ramshorns will eat brown algae. Nerites will eat a little green spot. If you have black beard algae, SAE take care of it. Also my snails clean right down to the very edge of the substrate. My zebra Nerites are awesome. Also I love my brown leopard ramshorn that was a freebie with some plants.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

how many snails do you stock per gallon?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

They would be going into a 46 gallon with all the guys listed in my signature. Ottos and amanos are out because of the discus, although the amanos are still under consideration.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^Whats wrong with Ottos and Discus? Do the discus pick at the Ottos?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

No, the ottos pick on the discus. Apparently ottos like the slime coat


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

oh wow, its the opposite haha. Get some nerites  They won't breed and go crazy!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I second the nerites AWESOME for cleaning algae like you described..........


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

We have lots of free ramshorn. They seem to do a very good job of algea control.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

snails are a natural part of practically every aquatic ecosystem on the planet. If you have population explosions of them, then there is too much left over fish food and you need to feed less. My favorites are malasian trumpet snails, because they pretty much disappear into the gravel and only come out at night.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the best snail for brown algae?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Do nerites stir the sand bed as well? Not as important to me as the algae cleaning, but would be nice.


----------

